# Sibling sleeping advice



## notgivingup (Apr 13, 2012)

Looking for others experience please...
LO's aged 2 (nearly 3) and 5 currently share a room  and always have done. However I have a house of grumpy kids because they are tired. Both go to bed at the same time (around 7.30pm). 5 year old falls asleep within minutes but is awoken several times by 2 year olds constant bouncing, rollypollys, singing, throwing of soft toys, narrative of the day's events (etc you get the picture!) which can go on for nearly 2 hours on a daily basis. 2 year old never has daytime naps, but isn't distressed or calling for us or crying but just can't settle. When they first came to us they were great, both quiet and asleep in 20mins.  They have separate beds with a Bed rail on 2 year olds. He never gets out of bed and we avoid going into them. 
However in the morning, 5 year old is waking at 6 and waking up 2 year old (inadvertently by whispering, fiddling etc). So it results in everyone being tired and grumpy and very little time for me and dh in the evening. 
We are considering moving one into the spare room but concerned about doing this too soon as they have only been here 4 months and start of school looming etc. 
we've tried wearing them out, keeping them up later, separate bed times, blackout curtains, groclock,  always have the same bedtime routine and we always ignore 2 year old unless he becomes distressed or is in danger of hurting himself (which is very rare) but it's blumin annoying. Any suggestions gratefully received! Have you separated siblings? Any suggestions for helping little one settle of an evening? 
From a tired mummy!


----------



## bulmer (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi we have 2 LO's who were 1 and 3 on placement and had shared a room at FC so thought it would be best for them to share at home. It was great for the first few weeks with both sleeping through from the first night and asleep within 10 minutes of going to bed.  The youngest then started having trouble sleeping and was awake well over an hour later and we couldn't figure out what had changed.  Turns out the eldest wasn't sleeping and was getting out of her bed to wake the youngest up to play, whenever we went in to check the eldest jumped into bed and pretended to be asleep ! We moved the youngest into her own room and had no problems at all.  Youngest went to sleep straight away and without a playmate to disturb so did the eldest. They had been home for about 4 - 5 months. It was the best thing we did as LO now chatters in her sleep and is an early riser whereas eldest really enjoys her sleep and would be too grumpy if kept awake.


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

I would also separate, although in the short term it may make things worse and you may end up with a mattress on the floor of one or both rooms and lots of comforting of both.  Actually, this soon into placement, that may also be in some ways a good thing - you want them to learn that you being close in the comfort, not just each other.

All the best whatever you decide, tiredness is a killer for everyone.

Wyxie xx


----------



## Darcy2012 (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi our 2 Lo's are 2 and 3 and were sharing a room as they did at foster carers. They have been with us 3 and a half months and first few weeks were fine went straight to sleep. Then 2 year old started bouncing around, singing, shouting etc keeping 3 year old awake'and not settling, mornings were the opposite and 3 year old was getting up and waking 2 year old!! We decided to separate and apart from a couple nights where eldest was a bit unsettled they are now sleeping much better and longer!


----------



## notgivingup (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi, thanks for sharing. Looks like separating them might be the way to go then! Better start looking for my paintbrushes ready to decorate the spare room and find my earplugs cause dh is often banished to the spare room for snoring at the moment!


----------

